# How much for a check up?



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi people,

I had my dog 2 weeks ago, and I wanna bring him to the Vet for a check up. 
I called several ones and there are so many different prices!! So maybe you guys can tell me how much you pay for a check up so I can know how much is the average??

Thanks a lot


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just got back from the vet actually, its usually around 30-50$


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks! And what do they do for a check up?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

The prices change for location to location meaning if the NORTH SIDE is the good side Prices will be higher. If the EAST SIDE is the bad side then prices will be cheaper. Also State to state will be cheaper..

The vet I work for charges 38.00 for office visit


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

an exam around here costs around 40-60 but if you need vaccines and deworming it will be more like 80-120 but again that varies state by state and what area you live in.


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow the cheapest I found was 50... Some Vet take 85$ just the check up.. Kind of crazy don't you think?


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

The vet I use is between 30-40, and for a full set of shots and heartworm it's 40. I donated a bunch of medical supplies to my vet a few months ago after I got done with my IV antibiotic treatments. I was just in the garage today and have several more boxes of saline and stuff, so I'ma call him and see if I can't trade  A check up for several boxes of saline and other stuff...lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Here if you're a new pet owner, the check ups are free most places.


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

$50 where I live and it is a waist, they look the dog over and ask you questions, maybe do a fecal exam, if theres nothing wrong with your dog dont waste your cash, just keep up on the shots, they try to charge me an exam fee when I take my dog in for his shots and I always have to tell them just the shots please. 

Who knows maybe my vet is just money hungry, maybe other vets are more thorough with there exams.........


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Patch09 said:


> $50 where I live and it is a waist, they look the dog over and ask you questions, maybe do a fecal exam, if theres nothing wrong with your dog dont waste your cash, just keep up on the shots, they try to charge me an exam fee when I take my dog in for his shots and I always have to tell them just the shots please.
> 
> Who knows maybe my vet is just money hungry, maybe other vets are more thorough with there exams.........


To get your Bordetella / DHPP / Heartworm test / fecal test all can be done by a VET TECH so there is no office visit, unless your vet does not allow that. But to get your RABIES done that is ONLY done by VETS and they will charge you for a Office Visit b/c they need to know the animal is ok to get the shot. Remember the RABIES is a FEDERAL vaccination (manditory) the rest are NOT. IF you do not take your dog(s) places like daycares, bording, groomer or training you really do not need the BORD - DHPP well we will not get into this one b/c I have done lots of research on this one and my VET & I have gone round and round about this VACC as I do not give it after my dogs have had there puppy series. MOVING ON!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A vet visit is also good to identify any heart murmur issues or something else you might not notice. If it is a new dog to you take it in for an office visit and get the dog fully check out. If you want to bring a dog in your life there are medical expenses that goes along with that. If you are having money problems then don't get a dog, wait till you are financially better and can afford basic care.

Basic vet care can run 1-2,000 a year and that is something you need to think about before getting a dog. Our kennel spends at least 10,000 a year if not more on the dogs and I do most of the easy vet care myself. Owning dogs is not cheap but you do not have to break the bank either just know that owning a dog costs money and you can look for good deals but if you truly can't afford basic care then you should rethink dog ownership.

I say you but I am not addressing anyone in particular just talking about people in general. So this is not aimed at anyone on the board just in general.


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah I know what you mean. I have money to afford the dog and all the expenses, I am aware of that. But I also know that some Vet try to take a lot of money for nothing. I am willing to pay for my dog, but I just don't wanna be screwed..


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

fanfan13580 said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. I have money to afford the dog and all the expenses, I am aware of that. But I also know that some Vet try to take a lot of money for nothing. I am willing to pay for my dog, but I just don't wanna be screwed..


I know so many vets that take ppl for rides and guilt them into spending unnecessary money. I think finding a good vet at a reasonable price can be hard and when I was a tech I still went to a different vet because I did not trust the ones I was working for. I would watch them guilt ppl into spending money on pre anesthetic blood work on a puppy for a neuter. They would say if they didn't their dog would die. REALLY??? What a load of BS and that is what you get when most vets work off of commission. So I agree with you and know I was not talking about you in my post but in general.
I do a lot of things myself but that is because I was a vet tech but I don't mind spending money if I have to and I am fortunate enough to have a good vet.


----------



## fanfan13580 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah don't worry I didn't take it personnaly  I know what you mean.
And again, my dog is fine, but I just want a check up because we just got him and the previous family didn't give us the papers yet, and I'm not sure they gave the dog away for the reasons they gave to us... So it's just to make sure he is okay..
That's why I don't wanna pay 80$ for just a check up where there is 80% of chance that the Vet says that the dog is in perfect shape you know??
But thanks for all the advices


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

The vet that i go to charges $25 for a worming visit and $40 for a full set of shots. If i just bring one of my animals in with no specific purpose (checkup) it is around $20-30.



> I know so many vets that take ppl for rides and guilt them into spending unnecessary money. I think finding a good vet at a reasonable price can be hard and when I was a tech I still went to a different vet because I did not trust the ones I was working for. I would watch them guilt ppl into spending money on pre anesthetic blood work on a puppy for a neuter. They would say if they didn't their dog would die. REALLY??? What a load of BS and that is what you get when most vets work off of commission.


I absolutely agree with this. I consider myself lucky, my biggest problem with my vet is that he is constantly trying to convince me that he's not "trying to sell me anything." Lol. Jeez, i know already, thats why i keep coming back to ya, doc!!


----------

